# Coronavirus Is Worse Than You've Been Told: Scientist Explains



## remmettn (Dec 26, 2005)

*Coronavirus Is Worse Than You've Been Told: Scientist Explains
you may wish to see this YouTube video.






Premiered Jan 24, 2020
To get Chris Martenson's report on pandemic preparation, go to https://
www.peakprosperity.com/corona... UPDATE 2 HERE: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLu2D... Well, this is a report I really hoped never to write. But we all need to get our head on straight around this fast-spreading viral outbreak.
A pandemic is #3 on my personal “oh ****” list (a prolonged grid-down event is #2, and a global world war with nukes is, by far, #1)
Once a pandemic spreads to my neck of the woods, I’m not going to be doing anything in the company of strangers. No shopping, no going to restaurants, and especially no traveling in closed up metal tubes with recirculated air (i.e. planes and trains).
I won’t be alone in those behaviors. How many airline pilots, train conductors, trash collectors, and medical personnel have to call in “sick” to disrupt the entire system? Not that many.
So why is this Wuhan New Coronavirus (officially “2019-ncov”) a substantially more dangerous threat than the standard flu?
*


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm leery of trusting Youtube "experts" since they make money by getting people to watch, meaning they will often devote more energy to hype rather than actual facts.

There's no confirmed data that shows this virus is "more deadly" than any other.

He's playing off other's fears and promoting the panic.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

THE SKY IS FALLING!!


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Maybe snakes and wolves shouldn't be on ANYONE'S menu...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Or bats. Dang it. I will have to substitute Eye of Newt.


----------



## markt1 (Dec 15, 2013)

While the official numbers for fatalities is around 3%, one has to remember that the data came almost entirely from the Chinese govenment, which has a long history of lying about past outbreaks. So it to too soon to tell.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I think what has my attention the most is how aggressive the Chinese moved on this. Or did they? Why are they locking down entire regions when the virus was only found a month ago? Why the over the top reaction? 

The problem is, we don't know. We don't know how wide spread the virus is, we don't know if the virus is going to mutate, we don't know what the Chinese government isn't telling the world.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

If you don’t know, and you can’t “know,” then why fret?

If you knew, what would you do?


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

When was the last time China quarantined a city? That should give you an idea of the severity of this outbreak.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> If you don’t know, and you can’t “know,” then why fret?
> 
> If you knew, what would you do?


You bring up a really good point. Am I paying attention to how it spreads, and how fast? Yes. Is there anything I can do about it? Not really.


----------



## remmettn (Dec 26, 2005)

new vid


----------



## markt1 (Dec 15, 2013)

If it's a 3% fatality rate, then its just normal bad. If it's 10%, then it may get your attention by subtracting people from your family just like the Spanish flu did to mine in 1918.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

"So far (in the United States), 8,200 people have died and 140,000 people have been hospitalized during the 2019-2020 flu season, according to preliminary estimates from the CDC." (https://abcnews.go.com/Health/1300-people-died-flu-year/story?id=67754182)

So, tell me about how bad the Corona Virus is....


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Cabin Fever said:


> "So far (in the United States), 8,200 people have died and 140,000 people have been hospitalized during the 2019-2020 flu season, according to preliminary estimates from the CDC." (https://abcnews.go.com/Health/1300-people-died-flu-year/story?id=67754182)
> 
> So, tell me about how bad the Corona Virus is....


I understand where you are coming from. At the same time:

"Even Hong Kong, a region of China administered under its own laws, tends to report far higher influenza mortality rates than the mainland. During the flu season of May to August 2017, *327 flu deaths were reported* in the city of 7 million, compared to 3 deaths in the neighboring mainland province of Guangdong, which *has a population* of over 110 million."*

If they have 327 deaths in Hong Kong over three month period (which seems like a crazy low number to me) and don't bat an eye... Yet, Hong Kong has had only 8 cases of Wuhan in less than a month and they are canceling school and declaring an emergency? This makes me very suspicious, and a bit concerned. 

_* https://www.caixinglobal.com/2019-02-21/why-arent-people-in-china-dying-of-the-flu-101382286.html_


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

And since the flu vaccine was only about 50% effective that means about half of those people hospitalized were immunized. What happens when a virus like this one starts truly moving through the population where no vaccine exists. It can blow those flu statistics out of the water.


----------



## markt1 (Dec 15, 2013)

Cabin Fever said:


> So, tell me about how bad the Corona Virus is....


Because it's too soon to tell, nobody knows yet. Not you, me, or anyone else on this forum.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

markt1 said:


> Because it's too soon to tell, nobody knows yet. Not you, me, or anyone else on this forum.


No one knew how many deaths we were going to have this winter season from the flu either. But, no one started to freak out about it once the death toll became 327 (or whatever it is/was for the Coronavirus).


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Cabin Fever said:


> No one knew how many deaths we were going to have this winter season from the flu either. But, no one started to freak out about it once the death toll became 327 (or whatever it is/was for the Coronavirus).


That's kind of why people are concerned. China is not known to be real forthcoming with anything including disease outbreaks even going so far as to hide them when they do happen. They are being unusually vocal, quarantining cities and canceling celebrations. If it's not 'that bad' what is China concerned about?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> No one knew how many deaths we were going to have this winter season from the flu either. But, no one started to freak out about it once the death toll became 327 (or whatever it is/was for the Coronavirus).


I think because people mistakenly lump every bad cold and stomach bug under “the flu”, people don’t “get” how serious influenza actually is and how devastating the really bad strains of it are. If they did, more might take flu shots more seriously.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> I think because people mistakenly lump every bad cold and stomach bug under “the flu”, people don’t “get” how serious influenza actually is and how devastating the really bad strains of it are. If they did, more might take flu shots more seriously.


Less panic about the flu because it has traveled through our states for decades. This virus is a new creature to our immune systems. There is the fear of the unknown. That fear has stymied scietific advancements on one hand but also saved people from destruction on the other... Depends on the timing and the situation.

What concerned me in the video was the barricading of roads to/out of Wuhan. Has this set a precident there? And the news that they have two biological warfare institutions there ...
Would a release from a biological research institution be worse than a naturally occuring virus from kraites, cobras or bats?

*Also would elderberry products be a plus or a minus if this virus gets really circulating in America?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Tin hats might help.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Tin hats might help.



Do say?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Examples:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Or bats


They taste like chicken
Hairy chicken.
Hairy chicken with teeth.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Cabin Fever said:


> "So far (in the United States), 8,200 people have died and 140,000 people have been hospitalized during the 2019-2020 flu season, according to preliminary estimates from the CDC." (https://abcnews.go.com/Health/1300-people-died-flu-year/story?id=67754182)
> 
> So, tell me about how bad the Corona Virus is....


One can get a flu shot if they so choose.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Tin hats might help.


Only if they cover the mouth, nose, and eyes!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Close.


----------



## markt1 (Dec 15, 2013)

Only time will tell.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

We receive reports from Hong Kong and china through friends there. Reports we are getting are a lot worse than china is reporting. I have no idea of what is true or not.

As markt1 says. Only time will tell.


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Def an interesting thing to observe...
But one of the reasons we moved out into the wild was prepping and being out of the herd as far as modern life allows without substantial loss of quality of life.
So if it hits NEW York and they shut it down, i would still feel kinda safe here in the woods...
The average amount of people i meet per week are 5-6 outside my house...so would be a pretty high odd to catch it...
But we will see what time will bring...
Stay healthy...


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

light rain said:


> Less panic about the flu because it has traveled through our states for decades. This virus is a new creature to our immune systems. There is the fear of the unknown. That fear has stymied scietific advancements on one hand but also saved people from destruction on the other... Depends on the timing and the situation.
> 
> What concerned me in the video was the barricading of roads to/out of Wuhan. Has this set a precident there? And the news that they have two biological warfare institutions there ...
> Would a release from a biological research institution be worse than a naturally occuring virus from kraites, cobras or bats?
> ...


Yes on the elderberry. Yes, can't hurt, can only help.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Yes on the elderberry. Yes, can't hurt, can only help.



We received our elderberry powder, elderberry syrup and two essential oils in a timely manner and the customer service was great from Mountain Rose herbs. The Virginia cedar oil takes me back to my childhood. I would stand under two big old junipers at the beginning of our driveway. A beautiful fragrance... As a child I took it for granted... as children do...
*There are some warnings on the powder. For us I belive the main take home advice is to cook before ingesting. I will talk to dh's GP before he would take any...


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

light rain said:


> We received our elderberry powder, elderberry syrup and two essential oils in a timely manner and the customer service was great from Mountain Rose herbs. The Virginia cedar oil takes me back to my childhood. I would stand under two big old junipers at the beginning of our driveway. A beautiful fragrance... As a child I took it for granted... as children do...
> *There are some warnings on the powder. For us I belive the main take home advice is to cook before ingesting. I will talk to dh's GP before he would take any...


excellent, you may consider growing it, it's pretty hardy. Then you can make your own syrup, it's very easy.
And making your own medicine is a nice distraction from worrying about corona virus


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> excellent, you may consider growing it, it's pretty hardy. Then you can make your own syrup, it's very easy.
> 
> And making your own medicine is a nice distraction from worrying about corona virus



Yep! Got about 10 cuttings trying to leaf out and one already leafed out in the bathroom.
Got a 2yr. old plant near the mailbox and one on the side of the house. I believe in being able to access food/meds as much as possible without a middle man...


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I don't know if anyone else caught this but both South America and Africa have cases. Or I should say Africa has another case/cases on the continent.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

robin416 said:


> I don't know if anyone else caught this but both South America and Africa have cases. Or I should say Africa has another case/cases on the continent.


Antarctica is the only continent left without a case of covid19.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

So according to WHO's own definition it's a pandemic. Anyone heard them use the term yet?


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

robin416 said:


> So according to WHO's own definition it's a pandemic. Anyone heard them use the term yet?


I think they are waiting as long as possible before they use the term to avoid panic.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

They are losing credibility every day the avoid it. They are supposed to be the truth tellers.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

robin416 said:


> They are losing credibility every day the avoid it. They are supposed to be the truth tellers.


I agree. I think all of the side stepping is doing more harm than calling it a pandemic. Too much is being left up to the individual to try and determine what is hype and what is truth.


----------



## markt1 (Dec 15, 2013)

Japan has closed all public schools in their entire country until further notice. South Korea has claimed an additional 900 people infected in the last two days. Iran is claiming an official death rate around 14%, which is raising eyebrows worldwide. Iran's ambassador to the Vatican just died from it.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Wasn't it Iran's health minister that just told the world he has it?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

My son works only 17.2 miles from the nursing home with the deaths here in Washington State. The hotbed of the coronavirus deaths in the Seattle area! My youngest son is turning just 22 and in charge of the emergency measures, construction and maintenance for a larger nursing home! He bought the best quality air filters and is doing all he can to keep his residents safe! This is such a tremendous amount of pressure on my young son! My older son is 25 and is a music teacher at a Rock School the same 17 or so miles another direction. They are putting safety measures in place but as students have the schools shutting down on the Seattle side...well they may have to close down the music school. I am pretty well stocked and my sister had given me an oxygen machine last year in case the fires happened elsewhere and we had that terrible smoke settle over this island again. She had also given me masks. My sister lives in Sequim...a local there has a Mother who died at that nursing home. Her Father and Brother also have it, not expected to survive. I don't know about percentages but they are WAY OFF. I live across the water from Seattle. I am telling all of you that they are not testing widespread as they should be! We have a large population of homeless that is of great concern in Seattle. Not only will they not tell anyone they are sick in time...it will spread through their numbers like fire when one gets it. Here on this island, restaurants are empty, streets are and people are staying home as much as possible. My kids told me Pikes Market was empty on a normally packed day. The streets of Seattle are like a ghost town at night. People are telecommuting as much as possible and our ferries are now longer running full. The numbers who have it in WA State will go up way higher once we get the test kits to those who need it. The numbers are so high on the cruise ships right now....one Princess ship has 40 approx people tested...19 crew had it and 2 passengers...they have alot of people left to test.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

romysbaskets said:


> My son works only 17.2 miles from the nursing home with the deaths here in Washington State. The hotbed of the coronavirus deaths in the Seattle area! My youngest son is turning just 22 and in charge of the emergency measures, construction and maintenance for a larger nursing home! He bought the best quality air filters and is doing all he can to keep his residents safe! This is such a tremendous amount of pressure on my young son! My older son is 25 and is a music teacher at a Rock School the same 17 or so miles another direction. They are putting safety measures in place but as students have the schools shutting down on the Seattle side...well they may have to close down the music school. I am pretty well stocked and my sister had given me an oxygen machine last year in case the fires happened elsewhere and we had that terrible smoke settle over this island again. She had also given me masks. My sister lives in Sequim...a local there has a Mother who died at that nursing home. Her Father and Brother also have it, not expected to survive. I don't know about percentages but they are WAY OFF. I live across the water from Seattle. I am telling all of you that they are not testing widespread as they should be! We have a large population of homeless that is of great concern in Seattle. Not only will they not tell anyone they are sick in time...it will spread through their numbers like fire when one gets it. Here on this island, restaurants are empty, streets are and people are staying home as much as possible. My kids told me Pikes Market was empty on a normally packed day. The streets of Seattle are like a ghost town at night. People are telecommuting as much as possible and our ferries are now longer running full. The numbers who have it in WA State will go up way higher once we get the test kits to those who need it. The numbers are so high on the cruise ships right now....one Princess ship has 40 approx people tested...19 crew had it and 2 passengers...they have alot of people left to test.


Thank you for sharing this info.
Our prayers to your family and friends.
This whole thing has been handled badly by the USA...


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

light rain said:


> Thank you for sharing this info.
> Our prayers to your family and friends.
> This whole thing has been handled badly by the USA...


Thank you! Yes it has been handled badly! Trump saying we had "5 people...with some recovering and it would disappear like magic...." wow...those of us here are appalled at the way our country's government has handled it.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm posting this here instead of in chat because it is based on alternative medicine. The idea is to strengthen the immune system.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

gleepish said:


> When was the last time China quarantined a city? That should give you an idea of the severity of this outbreak.


You forgot that China builds large cities that have NO one in them......


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Cabin Fever said:


> "So far (in the United States), 8,200 people have died and 140,000 people have been hospitalized during the 2019-2020 flu season, according to preliminary estimates from the CDC." (https://abcnews.go.com/Health/1300-people-died-flu-year/story?id=67754182)
> 
> So, tell me about how bad the Corona Virus is....





Cabin Fever said:


> No one knew how many deaths we were going to have this winter season from the flu either. But, no one started to freak out about it once the death toll became 327 (or whatever it is/was for the Coronavirus).


A voice of reason in a non-thinking, reactive world.


----------



## Northof49 (Mar 3, 2018)

I think the US government did a very good job getting in front of this. Travel restrictions, daily updates etc. The problem is you can't stop the inevitable spread that will come, only spend billions to slightly delay it. Testing everyone really does no good if there is no vaccine or treatment that works other than our immunity.
But suppose this ends up being very similar to the flu after it runs it's course and becomes another big Y2K panic sky is falling failure. We cry wolf one too many times and then a real serious virus shows up. No one will listen to the warnings then and millions will die. That is what you must prepare for as a prepper.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Wolf mom said:


> You forgot that China builds large cities that have NO one in them......


That has nothing to do with the fact that they quarantined 46 million people.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

gleepish said:


> That has nothing to do with the fact that they quarantined 46 million people.


Of course it does. Don't be obtuse. You are thinking narrowly, with blinders on. It's their thought processes I'm talking about.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Either way, I'm not arguing about it. Have a great day.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

markt1 said:


> While the official numbers for fatalities is around 3%, one has to remember that the data came almost entirely from the Chinese govenment, which has a long history of lying about past outbreaks. So it to too soon to tell.


People are generally not going to seek medical attention unless they are very sick, no matter where they live, and it's been 1-3% of DIAGNOSED cases.

As for elderberry, it won't hurt at the very least.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

markt1 said:


> Japan has closed all public schools in their entire country until further notice. South Korea has claimed an additional 900 people infected in the last two days. Iran is claiming an official death rate around 14%, which is raising eyebrows worldwide. Iran's ambassador to the Vatican just died from it.


I was talking to DH about the projected number of fatalities in Iran. With their female population almost totally covered in layers of clothes they must be severely Vit D deficient. I believe the men are also extremely covered up too. Vit D is a necessity for the immune system...


----------

